

Perl Rocks Latin American App Competition - mst
http://mdk.per.ly/2011/12/06/perl-rocks-latin-america/

======
evincarofautumn
> There is often a description, a type, bandied at Perl that you cannot build
> an application in the language in a short period of time…

I have…never heard this, and in the absence of anyone else’s opinion I’d
assume the opposite. When I want to get something done quickly, Perl is one of
my go-to languages. Of course, the final product might not be as maintainable
as it could otherwise have been, but that’s to be expected when you focus on
working code rather than pretty code.

